# Anesthesia diagnosis codes...



## lidad99 (Mar 31, 2010)

Do anesthesia dx codes need to on the anesthesia report as well as the operative report,??

thanks any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 31, 2010)

Our anes. usually try to put the diagnosis on the anesthesia record, but we do not rely solely on their diagnosis, and I don't think it's required.  We read the operative report and pathology report to determine the correct diagnosis.


----------



## lidad99 (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks alot for the clarification


----------



## Pupapu (May 24, 2011)

*Anesthesia dx*



lovetocode said:


> Our anes. usually try to put the diagnosis on the anesthesia record, but we do not rely solely on their diagnosis, and I don't think it's required.  We read the operative report and pathology report to determine the correct diagnosis.




Do you know if there is any official guidance/rule from reliable source ( like Coding Clinic) that anesthesia dx can be coded from the op note?
Thank you!


----------



## danastiff (May 24, 2011)

*re:anesthesia record*

I work for an anesthesia billing company. We code strictly from the anesthesia record. If it's not there, we request the op report. Never go strictly off any code the doctors put. They are often missing out on correct reimubursement.


----------

